# Hogy hívták Babilon királyát?



## franknagy

A magyar nyelv átvette négy világrész ókori, középkori, újkori államfőinek a rangjelzését a fáraótól a khedivéig, a négustól a sahig, a tirannustól és a despotától az inkáig, a cárig és a mikádóig. Hadd ne soroljam tovább! 
Mi volt Babilon királyainak az eredeti megnevezése, pedig már a Bibliában is szerepelnek?


----------



## Zsanna

Bár sejteted, hogy tudod a választ, de megkockáztatom a következőt:

Feltételezem, hogy talán a satrapára célzol (ld. wiki), de azt nem tudom, hogy ez a név szerepel-e a Bibliában.


----------



## franknagy

*Sajnos nem talált, Zsanna.
A satrapa a perzsa király helytartója volt.* Persze, amikor a központi hatalom meggyengült, és a satrapa kiskirály lett, mint Csák Máté minálunk. Az is előfordult, nem is egyszer, hogy egy satrapa megdöntötte a királyok királyának a hatalmát, és a helyébe ült.


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> *A satrapa a perzsa király helytartója volt.*


A wiki szerint (ld. fenti link) valójában (az uralkodó által kinevezett) tartományi kormányzó volt. A helytartóként való használatot anakronisztikusnak nevezi.


----------



## Encolpius

padisah?  netán sáhinsáh, azaz királyok királya? esetleg malikum?


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori megjegyzés:
Mint már korábban jeleztem, a fórum nem barkochba játéknak készült. 
Találgatásra ingerelni másokat ugyanolyan vétség, mint előállni egy sor lehetőség listájával.
Várjuk a lehetőleg pontos választ.*


----------

